# Sampopankki!

## kiikkuja

Moi! Onkohan kukaan saanut Sammon verkkopalvelua toimimaan kunnolla? 

Olen käyttänyt jo pitkään mobiiliverkkopankkia raha-asioideni hoitoon eri Linuxeissa

ja nyt alkaa riittää.

----------

## jroo

Kuuleman mukaan Java 5:llä (1.5.x) toimii ainakin joillakin. Teen hinnalla Kiinassakin voi olla jotain vaikutusta   :Razz: 

Itse en ole viitsinyt kokeilla tuota puljausta, kun muutenkin aika epäilyttävän oloinen se uusi verkkopankki.

----------

## kiikkuja

Sampo ei ole toiminut mulla edes windowssissa firefoxilla. Muuten ei haittais se koko asia, mutta 

se vaikeuttaa monenkin asian hoitamista huomattavasti. Missään et voi käyttää pankin kautta tun-

nistautumista ja osa pankin toiminnoista toimii vain täyden version kanssa.

----------

## Cougar81

sun-jdk-1.6.0.10 beta ja 1.7 alpha-versioilla toimii. Ebuildit löytyvät java-experimental overlaysta.

Ja näköjään 1.6.0.10 löytyy portagestakin jo.

----------

## Tronic

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, oletteko sidottuja juuri ko. pankkiin ja miksi ette ole jo avanneet tiliä muualla ja siirtäneet rahojanne sinne? Lainatkin saa siirrettyä, joskin toki voi jättää osan palveluista vanhaan pankkiin silti. Itselläni on kaikista kolmesta suuresta tili ja ainoastaan Nordeaa tulee käytettyä säännöllisesti.

----------

## sohel

Muuten ei haittais se koko asia, mutta

se vaikeuttaa monenkin asian hoitamista huomattavasti. Missään et voi käyttää pankin kautta tun-

nistautumista ja osa pankin toiminnoista toimii vain täyden version kanssa.

----------

